# Hoyt Avalon



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

Can any one give me a brief history of the Hoyt avalon i think a 1996 model. im looking to buy one as basically my first compition bow. Do they take new generation limbs?


----------



## 75913 (May 11, 2007)

I hope its the Avalon II you're talking about, the first generation ones had a history of structural failure near the limb pockets from what I heard. Theres a guy in my club who shoots one and I'm sure they're ILF.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Avalon Plus is the correct name. It is one of the most popular, sought after risers Hoyt ever made. I know several Olympic recurve shooters who are still shooting theirs, after trying any number of newer risers.

Dave


----------



## 75913 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Dave, thats the one. Vic Wunderle used it all the way to the Olympic silver medal back in 2000 too


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*avalon plus*

a truly great riser, love the limb pocket adjustments with screws instead of washers. you can tweak the alignment how ever much you want to and are not limited by the thickness of washers, as with other risers. someone told me that the avalon was Earl Hoyts last and best riser that he developed prior to his passing. commonly sold for 250 $. avalon was the first generation, avalon plus was the second generation. surprisingly alot of the other risers on the market exhibit the geometry of the avalon. hmmm, maybe their on to something? just a fabulous riser.

cheers,
Paul


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Interesting timing! I picked up an Avalon Plus last week. Black in new condition.

I have had an interest in the Avalon Plus for some time. My understanding is that the riser geometry is the same as the geometry as the Pro Star Meridian riser (compound) that I shot from 95 to 07. 

I did a visual comparison over the week-end and the geometry appears identical.

When I hung the compound up in 07, it and I consistently shot 290,s with a personal best of 294 shooting NFAA Bowhunter (no sight, fingers).

I loved the Meridian Riser and am anxious to put a set of limbs on the Avalon Plus.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Most of the Hoyt designs had Earl's original geometry. Earl was long gone from Hoyt when that riser was issued-he was busy making what might have been the best riser ever-the SKY CONQUEST but after Sky ceased to exist, Hoyt started marketing its bows (mainly the Helix and Nexus) as having the Original Earl deflex. 

The RADIAN and the PRO STAR are almost the same thing in terms of risers-I had two radians (one that was actually straight) and I still have a pro star with the top of the line limbs-in 1995 it was selling for around 900 bucks-great finger bow I have kept to shoot finger compound with. But yes the avalon plus has the same deflex IIRC-and was a far far better riser than the Radian and its awful grip. The avalon was hoyt's solution to the fact that early machined risers-after stress relief due to the machining-often warped. Earl's solution was set screws rather than the adjustable limb pockets that the Avalon, avalon+, PSE Centra, Zone, and Universal Used. An avalon plus is a well made riser


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a small comment on the Avalon geometry. 
The Avalon had the center hole for the stabilizer much closer to the vertical center of the riser than any other Hoyt risers. So, to get an Avalon balanced, you usually need a little bit more weight than other risers like Radian or Matrix or Nexus Someone liked this balance, others hated it (Natalia Valeeva never got accustomed to an Avalon, and ever used an Elan in those times). Then, Hoyt went back with the Matrix to a lower COG for the stabilized riser, and everybody was happy again.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I had one when I first delved into FITA style recurve stuff. While I liked the riser I was not so much a fan of the limb alignment. As a relative noob I never could seem to master aligning the limbs and long rod and finally gave up in frustration and sold it. This early experience is why I still trend toward simple risers such as the Best offerings with no alignment.


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok so how do i tell the difference between an avalon and an avalon plus, has anyone got any pics for me?


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Beneath the grip, it should have a little sticker that says the model. IIRC, the Avalon + has some more radius on some of the angles that were having cracking troubles. But don't quote me on that, I don't even remember where I heard that from.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

The label on the riser will clearly say Avalon Plus.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

> The label on the riser will clearly say Avalon Plus.


This will probably work 99% of the time. However, I have an Avalon Plus that doesn't have Avalon nor Avalon Plus on that label, it just has "Hoyt". It's suppose to be one of the more recent manfactured ones. I called Hoyt about it and they said yes, they put those on some of them. :dontknow: - John


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok so i hear that the older models had craking problems, see im only going to be shooting 40# so i would like to know at what poundages did the old ones start breaking. i am assuming that the bow is an older model to be on the safe side. does anyone know what the poundages were or know of anyone who broke one?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

I had one crack and was only shooting 32 lbs at the time. Short riser, carbon limbs.


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok that is not promissing, tell me do you know if they sorted this problem out in later production of the same model? when did the avalon plus come out?


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

I shoot Avalon and Avalon plus. Never broke the normal avalon.

No Avalon plus has ever broke. The problem with the avalon was that the upper hole was too big. They just reduced and finished the problem.

In adittion to the label, the avalon plus has the edges more rounded than the first Avalon and the upper hole more little.

About what Paul Williams said about limb pocket ajustment, the screws was limited to a certain numbers of turns to each side. I broke a couple of this screws for moving more than it should be.


P.S. sorry for my bad english.


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok i will try to distinguish between the two, but it sounds like a good potetial. The bow is being sold in a complete kit and im really hoping that its not craked and that its an avalon plus.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Almost the whole avalons was replaced for the new avalon plus by hoyt with no cost.


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow i have just gotten my "new" avalon, got the avalon riser, easton ace ss stabilser set, carbofast sight, 11 easton acc and hoyt gold medalist limbs for (this is the best part) $642.00 or 300 pounds! i have fallen in love but the poundage is a bit much, it says 38# 68" but i measured it on a scale and its45#, i was shooting 37# for a week before i was shooting 32#.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

It sounds as though you got a LOT of value for your money. I would recommend that you put a Limbsaver "Stabilizer Enhancer" (part #03013) in the 'upper' and 'lower' threaded-inserts (on the back of the riser near the limb-pockets). This will help absorb vibrations in the riser and be especially helpful if your riser is the early version Avalon. Good luck with your Avalon, I hope that you enjoy it as much (and for as long a time) as I have enjoyed mine. - John


----------



## vopiscus (Sep 25, 2018)

What's the best resource to buy replacement limbs for an Avalon Plus riser?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Would there be a way to tell if it is a + by the serial number?

70 5A2A is on mine under the grip.


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

vopiscus said:


> What's the best resource to buy replacement limbs for an Avalon Plus riser?


It'll take most any ILF limb. Lancaster is a good source: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/



SHPoet said:


> Would there be a way to tell if it is a + by the serial number?
> 
> 70 5A2A is on mine under the grip.


Usually there's either the sticker that says it's a Plus, as well as a '+' sign engraved in the limb pockets. I don't think there was ever a mix where it wasn't labelled. 

Alternatively, you can call Hoyt and ask. They generally have pretty good records.

If you post a picture, I might be able to confirm/deny. I use to own both and was planning on doing detailed comparison, but never got around to it. I did take some pictures that might help with IDing differences.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Pics of my riser......


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Is this a 23"? (I'm guessing it is, cutout shapes don't match the 25s)

And it looks to be a regular avalon, not +


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

archerynooblol said:


> Is this a 23"? (I'm guessing it is, cutout shapes don't match the 25s)
> 
> And it looks to be a regular avalon, not +


Yep. 23"

I bought it to build a hunting bow. Now I'm rethinking that decision. But, as old as it is, if hasn't cracked by now it is probably ok. Wanting to go to about 45# otf.


----------

